# Why do we have peace at UG



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

I spend time here and there thinking about how UG is doing .. what can change or why are certain things done so differently here?

One thing I always notice is the lack of flaming... I love that. You see pretty much everywhere else guys going bananas over basic stuff like opinions on diet and cycles nevermind the threads on politics.

Why do you guys think that is? Why do we tend not to tear each other down over things like you see elsewhere even though we all have such varied opinions?

Discuss


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 2, 2015)

Respect and your vision of what you wanted when you Captained this Ship


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

Because we're all gay and love each other.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

we have a younger crowd, they aren't tainted yet so they don't pop fuuking veins over nothing.....more respectful members....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I spend time here and there thinking about how UG is doing .. what can change or why are certain things done so differently here?
> 
> One thing I always notice is the lack of flaming... I love that. You see pretty much everywhere else guys going bananas over basic stuff like opinions on diet and cycles nevermind the threads on politics.
> 
> ...



Think a lot of people have grown the hell up to be honest,and quit all the bullshit


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

oh and nudes.................................................................................keeps everyone in a happy place


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

No body or at least I don't wanna come to a forum with a bunch of bullshit all the time


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> oh and nudes.................................................................................keeps everyone in a happy place



I agree hon,time for a lot of them to grow the **** up lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

The real is all our ai's are bunk so we're all sensitive little girls and avoid confrontations


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> we have a younger crowd, they aren't tainted yet so they don't pop fuuking veins over nothing.....more respectful members....



I almost think this is close to the truth. I have had a couple guys at one of the "veteran" boards refer to UG as a kiddie board.  Yet these guys will argue everything to the death like toddlers.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Z gets flamed alot but I think he actually likes it lol


----------



## AjSam (Dec 2, 2015)

Being new to UG, I notice a respect of each others opinion. Here the banter seems all in good fun and treated that way. 
On other forums I have looked through, to many people get there feelings hurt or feel insulted and the interaction goes downhill from there. It always takes two people to argue, and a lot of younger guys do it just to make themselves feel better or to see how much trouble they can stir up before taking off. 

In most cases it boils down to maturity and self confidence. Which I see in most of the members here.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I almost think this is close to the truth. I have had a couple guys at one of the "veteran" boards refer to UG as a kiddie board.  Yet these guys will argue everything to the death like toddlers.



Well, not many are going to stay on a board when they can't speak freely without being "attacked" and by attacked I mean.people being straight up rude of hateful.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

Bring bundy back. He'll make this place more hostile.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't like any of you fuks.


I'm just to lazy to argue....


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm with DYS.  Respectfully speaking, you can all respectfully go fukk yourselves.
















Discuss


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

Honestly I think the number one factor is that when someone new shows up, we shake them down real damn quick. Gear diggers and trolls don't last a month. 
Through the barrage of posts, we sit them on their ass and say "Look, this is how we are, this is what we do. We won't be having your bullshit drama, and we don't give a shit what your buddy at the gym says."

We're a family and people sense it. We put you in your place if you need it, and build you up when you need it. 


BustinMyAss comes to mind. Came in here cock out swinging for the fences. Stirring the pot every thread. 
Poof. Gone.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 2, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bring bundy back. He'll make this place more hostile.



I totally forgot about that dude. Wtf happened to him?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Honestly I think the number one factor is that when someone new shows up, we shake them down real damn quick. Gear diggers and trolls don't last a month.
> Through the barrage of posts, we sit them on their ass and say "Look, this is how we are, this is what we do. We won't be having your bullshit drama, and we don't give a shit what your buddy at the gym says."
> 
> We're a family and people sense it. We put you in your place if you need it, and build you up when you need it.
> ...



Well said TS.

We all respect each other and care about another. We don't tolerate BS, but are accepting to genuine new members.

Sprinkle in some idiots, assholes, and know it alls, they eventually get weeded out...most of them anyway. I have the tendency to 'whiskey post' sometimes, and I'd fall under all three...lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Well said TS.
> 
> We all respect each other and care about another. We don't tolerate BS.
> 
> Sprinkle in some idiots, assholes, and know it alls, they eventually get weeded out...most of them anyway. I have the tendency to 'whiskey post' sometimes, and I'd fall under all three...lol



Me too Popeye,I hate coming to a board with bullshit all the time online friends and brothers talking


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 2, 2015)

What gets me is I haven't been around lately due to personal issues an I apologize for that, but I'm not doing well at all. My mind and life is in shambles right now and shit is bad.  My ug buds are talking to me everyday and helping me get though this more than my buddies I grew up with.  This speaks for itself. I'm writing this crying like a baby. Pob, jenn, ron, red, dys, s4l, alpha, df, snakey, and even Doc.  Guys really showed love for me.  Some of the reSt that I forgot or didn't even know that I was going through a tough time it's okay. That's what makes me believe ug isn't just a site, it's more than that.  Love you all


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 2, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What gets me is I haven't been around lately due to personal issues an I apologize for that, but I'm not doing well at all. My mind and life is in shambles right now and shit is bad.  My ug buds are talking to me everyday and helping me get though this more than my buddies I grew up with.  This speaks for itself. I'm writing this crying like a baby. Pob, jenn, ron, red, dys, s4l, alpha, df, snakey, and even Doc.  Guys really showed love for me.  Some of the reSt that I forgot or didn't even know that I was going through a tough time it's okay. That's what makes me believe ug isn't just a site, it's more than that.  Love you all




Sorry to hear you're dealing with what sounds like some heavy stuff. keep your chin up.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What gets me is I haven't been around lately due to personal issues an I apologize for that, but I'm not doing well at all. My mind and life is in shambles right now and shit is bad.  My ug buds are talking to me everyday and helping me get though this more than my buddies I grew up with.  This speaks for itself. I'm writing this crying like a baby. Pob, jenn, ron, red, dys, s4l, alpha, df, snakey, and even Doc.  Guys really showed love for me.  Some of the reSt that I forgot or didn't even know that I was going through a tough time it's okay. That's what makes me believe ug isn't just a site, it's more than that.  Love you all



Dude the old man is here too bud


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 2, 2015)

Keep your head up Herm like Bob Marley said "everyting is gunna be alright"...I've seen a lot of camaraderie here at ug compared to the few other forums I'm on. Every one here seems more helpful and seems to generally care and more patient with the wet behind the ears newbs.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

All about the respect this house has, that was easy.


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2015)

This is my home and it's for those reasons POB is asking about. I think the answer is simple; the tone has been set. It all starts from above as BGH said.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2015)

**** you POB! **** you and Flame on! Here are some things I can't stand and wanna flame about:



Bitches that don't swallow. 

The useless flap of tortilla at the end of a burrito. 

People that think their opinion is better or more important than anyone else's. Except mine. Because it's me. 

Acid reflux

The fact that Jenner never posts any real skanky naked shit. Cmon. Let's get it together. 

POBs love of pop tarts and cock. 

Docs brown mother. 

The fact that yayas wife looks like Joe Pesci  

BLTs that have less B than L and T. 

The fact that Herm lost weight and changed his name. **** you buddy! You're always going to be Big Herm! Deal with it!

The fact that gymrat (the mod) and I don't have any real beef. Yet. 

The fact that spongy stopped calling and returning my calls as well. **** you pal. 

Regular is on this board. **** that guy with a big wooden Danish dick. 

The fact that DYS ****ed a girl in the ass on accident and didn't get the "surprise!" Photo to show all of us. 

The fact that steel changed his name to tren4life. **** that, buddy! That's why you lost to the ****ing Seahawks. You disgust me. 

Docs brown mother again. 

The fact that Star Wars is being made by Disney now. 

I hate all of the PC bullshit going on right now. I couldn't care less if you're offended, grow the **** up and accept the fact that not everyone likes or cares about you, or the fact that you identify as an orangutan or whatever the **** you think you are. Eat a big bag of dicks and walk off into the ocean and die. 

I hate hippies and hipsters. Hip hop is acceptable. Other "hips" are not. 

I hate the fact that steroids are even an issue with all the heroin and meth we have around the country. 

I hate that we are talking about bringing in refugees when we have more problems than we can handle ourselves right now. I say take care of your own people before you take others in. Period. 

**** DAESH. 

I also hate that McDonald's changed their $1 menu. **** those guys. 

**** CANCER. 

And **** people that rant about how the board they admin on is so great. Pieces of shit. I mean pillars of balance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> I totally forgot about that dude. Wtf happened to him?


I think he's the champion of ufc now. Doesn't have time for us anymore. Baddest dude that ever walked on earth.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2015)

And herm, no idea what you are going through. But I love you, for what it's worth 

Now get up, dust yourself off, and go **** yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Honestly I think the number one factor is that when someone new shows up, we shake them down real damn quick. Gear diggers and trolls don't last a month.
> Through the barrage of posts, we sit them on their ass and say "Look, this is how we are, this is what we do. We won't be having your bullshit drama, and we don't give a shit what your buddy at the gym says."
> 
> We're a family and people sense it. We put you in your place if you need it, and build you up when you need it.
> ...



Self policing definicely goes on.  Good observation TS.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

AjSam said:


> Being new to UG, I notice a respect of each others opinion. Here the banter seems all in good fun and treated that way.
> On other forums I have looked through, to many people get there feelings hurt or feel insulted and the interaction goes downhill from there. It always takes two people to argue, and a lot of younger guys do it just to make themselves feel better or to see how much trouble they can stir up before taking off.
> 
> In most cases it boils down to maturity and self confidence. Which I see in most of the members here.



Good insight man. Glad to have a newer guy chime in. I was hoping for that.

I also hope for those reasons you stated you will make UG a home.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

...........
.
.
.
.
.
And then there's GK :32 (18):


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah, POB only allows me to log in here sporadically and for short amounts of time. Keeps the peace, that's for sure. I couldn't stand me for more than a few posts either.


----------



## jojo58 (Dec 2, 2015)

I like that it is a smaller community. I see a lot of the same folks and that I can appreciate. it's hard to associate or even care what a random thinks. interaction builds relationships and that is why this site is strong. people will have issues and problems. these things happen. Not to mention if you ask for knowledge here the responses are legitimate.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

jojo58 said:


> I like that it is a smaller community. I see a lot of the same folks and that I can appreciate. it's hard to associate or even care what a random thinks. interaction builds relationships and that is why this site is strong. people will have issues and problems. these things happen. Not to mention if you ask for knowledge here the responses are legitimate.



Yep you can come here and talk normal without the bullshit,I like that to


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bromances....  Bromances everywhere.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 2, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> No body or at least I don't wanna come to a forum with a bunch of bullshit all the time



This is exactly why I joined here and never went back to another forum. I got sick if wading through meaningless horseshit where people are bashing each other for whatever stupid ass reason. 
I have learned a good deal here and share where I can when it's relevant. This is THE place to be and I'm glad to be associated with you fkrs.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> This is exactly why I joined here and never went back to another forum. I got sick if wading through meaningless horseshit where people are bashing each other for whatever stupid ass reason.
> I have learned a good deal here and share where I can when it's relevant. This is THE place to be and I'm glad to be associated with you fkrs.


Right on dude


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> **** you POB! **** you and Flame on! Here are some things I can't stand and wanna flame about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love you too


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2015)

Lots of nice comments on this thread. Hit me right in the feels. Deep! I love it here. That's all I can add at this time. It's great to be part of this very unique board and group. I wish I could add more but my mind is mush right now. 
Welcome to UGBB! Post up and make friends.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2015)

Ziggy...Do you not notice that on EVERY, SINGLE pic you post...it has the  tags on both sides? ....You're doing it wrong!

Not sure why it bothers me...I think I'm a bit OCD.

There's my flame for the day.

And GFY, GK.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 2, 2015)

Funny thing is I joined this forum to post some independent analytical lab testing I made for a friend to bash some UGL.

I got swept away by the forum and the amazing members that we have here, that I forgot all about the bashing BS and never looked back.

This forum is on another level, if other sites wants to admit it or not.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 2, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bring bundy back. He'll make this place more hostile.



I'm over at another forum and bundy is there..he was a ****ing asshole to me for no reason. I don't understand it. A lot of them are..I'm staying here.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Ziggy...Do you not notice that on EVERY, SINGLE pic you post...it has the  tags on both sides? ....You're doing it wrong!
> 
> Not sure why it bothers me...I think I'm a bit OCD.
> 
> ...


----------



## thqmas (Dec 2, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I don't like that part either how can I fix that ? I want to do it right.



my guess is you are copying from tinypic "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" and it already include the  code.

then when you post you click on the insert image icon which give you automatically another [img] code.

the result is a double BB code, one visible with no meaning to BB code (or as we all know it "the famous Zeigler double image tagging").

try only pasting what you copy from tinypic without clicking on the insert img button.

try it now.

[IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/j7qfpu.jpg

or






[/IMG]


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm over at another forum and bundy is there..he was a ****ing asshole to me for no reason. I don't understand it. A lot of them are..I'm staying here.



Because he's a fukking dork. All he did was talk about himself and how many bitches he's banged or all his problems he had or how ripped his abs are or talking shit to someone on here. My first day here we got into and since then I never liked the fukker. He's a fukking dork who needs a bitch slappin.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2015)

My penis keeps everyone in check!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2015)

thqmas said:


> my guess is you are copying from tinypic "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" and it already include the [/QUOTE]
> 
> Yep....Thank you sir.
> 
> ...


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 2, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I don't like that part either how can I fix that ? I want to do it right.



thats what she said.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 2, 2015)

Trini just inhales the devils lettuce before logging in.......


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love this place, it's more family than a board.

Jenner's avi keeps me in check


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 2, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm over at another forum and bundy is there..he was a ****ing asshole to me for no reason. I don't understand it. A lot of them are..I'm staying here.



That's GK's fault blame him lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 2, 2015)

Everyone even most of the new guys after about a month  minus a few treat this like its our home . noone want bullshit and drama in their home . We police our home and the dbags are quickly weeded out and gone . The people who get along and fit in the the rest stay and make this their home too . this site is and will continue to be a cut above the rest . its more than just a site to me . I <3 all of you minus Diz , **** you Diz

And thick skin is a must lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just when I almost forget about GK, he comes out of nowhere and touches everyone with a jab


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2015)

What a bunch of fukking idiots



Herm, hope ur situation gets better


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Love this place.  Definitely a family.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

I really enjoy getting off work, pulling up a chair, and bullshitting with you guys. I find myself at work many times wondering how "so and so" faired with their problem or triumph. Really like the fact that internet tough guys are squashed at the door.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2015)

you guys just don't run enough tren.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2015)

I see a lot of mutual respect on this board. As Stone mentioned, tough to come into a board thats populated by folks with significant life experience (training and otherwise) and strut like you own the place.

Like those gentlemen philosophers 'The Geto Boys' once observed:

"...real gangsta-ass niggas don't flex nuts 'cause real gangsta-ass niggas know they got em..."


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 2, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Ziggy...Do you not notice that on EVERY, SINGLE pic you post...it has the  tags on both sides? ....You're doing it wrong!
> 
> Not sure why it bothers me...I think I'm a bit OCD.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I thought I was the only one bothered by this.... #ocdlife


Drove me nuts too. But I already give him enough shit.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 2, 2015)

Time for a group hug.  

I was invited here by gymrat827 from a forum that was filled with scammers and idiots and I have not left, I will be forever grateful.  The lack of BS and flaming made it attractive initally, it is the fellowship, knowledge, and camaraderie which keeps me coming back.


----------



## fognozzle (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe its the awesome admin that keeps the bs to a minimum and bounces troublemakers. I am not a regular but have come and gone over the last three and a half years. Every time I come back it's still the core group of cool kids doing cool kid stuff and being cool!! Man its good to see you guys again.


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm just here for the info, not the personal drama.  But, have made a few acquaintances that is for sure.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2015)

fognozzle said:


> Maybe its the awesome admin that keeps the bs to a minimum and bounces troublemakers. I am not a regular but have come and gone over the last three and a half years. Every time I come back it's still the core group of cool kids doing cool kid stuff and being cool!! Man its good to see you guys again.



Hello fognozzle my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. 

You can always remember me as the first person that ever thanked you on a post.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> I'm just here for the info, not the personal drama.  But, have made a few acquaintances that is for sure.



cuz you are the drama..... JK!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2015)

fognozzle said:


> Maybe its the awesome admin that keeps the bs to a minimum and bounces troublemakers. I am not a regular but have come and gone over the last three and a half years. Every time I come back it's still the core group of cool kids doing cool kid stuff and being cool!! Man its good to see you guys again.





Please take Pillars cawk out of your mouth


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2015)

fognozzle said:


> Maybe its the awesome admin that keeps the bs to a minimum and bounces troublemakers. I am not a regular but have come and gone over the last three and a half years. Every time I come back it's still the core group of cool kids doing cool kid stuff and being cool!! Man its good to see you guys again.


Yeah that's definitely not the reason.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2015)

this place is great because we arent full of horse poo!! and there arent a bunch of pricks here (anymore  and we all seem to get along, most people think the same way, and if someone is giving shitty advice, people get called on it.

but we do need to have more nudz posted and also free training from here on out...im tired of spending money!!! and maybe more chicks who want to hook up and do the unicorn dreamy stuff


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 2, 2015)

Partially because of you guys who have been here since the beginning of time. You're educated about all this stuff, have actual sense. When the young guys come in with "I've lifted for a year and can't gain anymore weight" shit they don't just get attacked they get insight, and get encouraged to stay and learn and ask ask ask. It kinda makes a welcoming sorta feeling. I think that scares off a lot of "bad" members who would come here with bad intent.


I do however think that if this board grows to the size of one of the really big forums then this may be hard to keep just because of the sheer number of people. It would be hard to weed out the bad ones if the population was high enough. Lol I guess that's what the mods are for though



Edit: and I do love the friendly banter that goes on between everyone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Please take Pillars cawk out of your mouth



Why you gotta be ****ing up my game brah?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I spend time here and there thinking about how UG is doing .. what can change or why are certain things done so differently here?
> 
> One thing I always notice is the lack of flaming... I love that. You see pretty much everywhere else guys going bananas over basic stuff like opinions on diet and cycles nevermind the threads on politics.
> 
> ...



Shut the fuk up Pillar.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2015)

Silvereyes & ToolSteel sittin in uh tree:32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Silvereyes & ToolSteel sittin in uh tree:32 (18):



Makin fun of zeigler with ItBurnsToPee


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm too old & lazy to internet fight.  I'm a member at 2 other boards.  When I get the urge for drama I visit those.  Except one seems to be broken at the moment.  The other has more than enough to make up for it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm just here because of Jenn


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I'm just here because of Jenn



lol, then stop slackin and start posting in your log!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, then stop slackin and start posting in your log!!!!!



Oh my!! Yes mam!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, then stop slackin and start posting in your log!!!!!



Which kind of log


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Which kind of log



I didn't say "on"................................................


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 2, 2015)

Throws up in mouth


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 2, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Throws up in mouth



Oh hell buddy,have a sense of humor lol....you'd miss me if I was t here anymore


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 2, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Throws up in mouth



Proceeds to feed GK like the baby bird he is......


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you trini


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 3, 2015)

Dik pics... .


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 20, 2015)

I think you can sense the sincerity in the members right off the bat. Gotta love the straight shooter talk. 

After reading so many forums, you scratch your head and say "hmmm this seems like bullsh*t" then you google the bullsh*t and realize UGBB pops up with ppl saying the same damn thing you were thinking!


----------



## Jester (Jan 2, 2016)

The thing that I notice is that everyone seems to respect each other and is overwhelming ready to advise or share constructive comments without insulting someone.  I have been a member on a couple of other forums for years and never made a comment due to not wanting to deal with what seems to be disrespectful people who seem to know everything.  I have been in the game a very long time and have made it a priority to remain humble and respectful of others.  I attempt to learn something new every time I log on, and hope to be able to share my experiences with others in effort to help. This is the first bodybuilding forum that I have felt comfortable posting on and I am glad to be here.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 2, 2016)

In my experience on the forums the tone is set from the top down. Plus maybe this place is proving to be a haven for the people out there that are fed up with the typical forum bullshit. I joined here a few years ago because I guy I respect told me about the place and honestly I am really active on many other forums and didnt give this place enough of my time man. Then recently another person whom I have a great amount of respect for brought this place back up and asked I would mind if he posted something I had put up on my blog here. I said of course not as when a guy like him thinks enough of something you have written its an honor to have it reposted elsewhere.
That has brought me back here and I am hoping to be able to spend more time here than I have. So far I do like the tone here.
Its almost about what drives the forum. Is it all about money? If it is well that CAN be ok if it is done ethically and responsibly - which it really almost never is. Is it all about truly helping people and helping one another? I mean if it is then its almost a sure fire forumla for success. I could never understand why people didnt get if you do something for the right reasons and with the right intentions all the other stuff will fall into place. By lacing not making money your number one goal in the long run you would probably end up making more and making it from the kind of sponsors you can be proud to have on your forums. You have to remember so many forums are sponsor driven to the core. These sponsors have reps, these reps have 5 users each. The staff on these boards is told to support the sponsors at any cost, the sponsors run rampant. For many of them any exposure is good exposure so if one of their threads gets a thousand views because 2 immature assholes are fighting over some stupid shit they consider that a win.
Im rambling on but ultimately the staff and the members set the tone. Largely that starts with the forum owner and what he hoping to achieve. If his motives are pure and his vision is one to have a board that really is to provide a place for people who live this lifestyle to gather and help out one another by sharing their knowledge and expereince and he staffs it properly, instructin thee staff to police it properly AND respectfully, good things can happen. Hell sometimes it is even a forum owner that may in fact have3 other forums that are slimy shitholes but then he has one where his goal isnt to rake in the cash, it is to be what deep down he knows they all should be. He just reaches a point where his revenue from those "other" forums can cover the cost of a bard where its primary purpose does not need to be to make money.
I even know of a few forums where the forum owner is simply a pretty well off guy, he only has a few sponsors, he has a great formula set up for success the problem is he is just an asshole. By being an asshole and pretty much pating for the etire forum operating cost he feels that ives him the right to impose his beliefs and ideals on everything on everyone as harshly and disrespectfully as he wants. The old attitude well if you dont like it there is the ****ing door.
I am really speaking in general terms here and I really have probably spoken too much. This question was about this specific forum and quite honestly even though I have been a member here for 3 years I havent participated enough to get the true feel for the board and what make it unique or different. I will however say that back in 2012 or 2013 when I first joined here a guy I really respect brought me over, now in 2015 when I came back, a guy I really respect brought me back here. I dont highly respect a lot of people at least not to the level I respect these 2 individuals. I try to be respectful to everyone but I dont have a high level of respect I do for guys like these 2. If they are here and think as highly of this forum as they do it is a place I want to invest and spend more of my time to find out what is going on here.
OK ill stfu now , man I talk a lot LOL


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 2, 2016)

Nicely put Jimmy. Gotta love a well run forum that's got its members interests at heart.


----------



## IHI (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't post much cuz I'm not as experienced as most here so I pop in and read read read. Then the few times I do post it's actually nice advise that I really appreciate. Seeing all the dick jokes makes me laugh too cuz I'm a twisted phuck like that in real life so good to be in a group that shares the dark humor as well


----------



## Joliver (Jan 2, 2016)

We mostly have peace because I am busy of late.  I will be back and the fighting will commence.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 3, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> We mostly have peace because I am busy of late.  I will be back and the fighting will commence.



Then POB will be throwing fits and tearing out what's left of his hair lmao


----------



## Joliver (Jan 3, 2016)

MindlessWork said:


> Then POB will be throwing fits and tearing out what's left of his hair lmao



I got mind control over POB. He tell me to shut up--I'll stop talkin'...but when he leave--I'll start talkin' again.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 3, 2016)

Shut Up Joli


----------



## Joliver (Jan 3, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Shut Up Joli



Ok.





















I'll kill your ass one day.


----------



## mickems (Jan 3, 2016)

IHI said:


> I don't post much cuz I'm not as experienced as most here so I pop in and read read read. Then the few times I do post it's actually nice advise that I really appreciate. Seeing all the dick jokes makes me laugh too cuz I'm a twisted phuck like that in real life so good to be in a group that shares the dark humor as well



Who told you that, all that talking about dicks was just joking?


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't been around UG as much as my home board so I don't really have any answers to the questions you asked POB. But I do like how things are here and Ho everyone treats each other.


----------

